

Thank HN: for the help getting DigitalOcean into Wikipedia - niels_olson
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DigitalOcean

======
niels_olson
I'm not even a customer, just a prospective customer, and 8-year wikipedia
editor looking for NPOV information, so I was surprised when the article I
wrote got deleted for lack of NPOV. I got a fair amount of help in the
deletion review, including a pointer to the googlecache of a previous
deletion, and additional facts about DO and some insight on how to maneuver
through a Wikipedia review.

